# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام مهندس نرم افزار و برنامه نویس (خانم)

## ahmad_kz

استخدام مهندس نرم افزار و برنامه نویس خانم

دارای سابقه کار مفید
مسلط بر ASP.NET C#‎ Web Forms 
مسلط بر Entity Framework, ADO.NET
آشنا با SQL Server و مسلط بر TSQL
قابلیت طراحی نرم افزار و طراحی و پیاده سازی Data Model
آشنا با JQuery, JavaScript
آشنا با HTML 5, CSS 3, Bootstrap 3
قابلیت بالا در حل مسائل
آشنا با معماری چند لایه
آشنا با Telerik ASP.NET AJAX Components
آشنا با مفاهیم شی گرایی
آشنایی با SCRUM و ASP.NET MVC مزیت محسوب می شود.

ارسال رزومه به jobs@irsatech.ir

----------

